# I-80 Pond



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Fished I-80 pond a couple weeks ago. It was a total bust. Talked to a local who told me they quit stalking the place, and all the fish died out because of the thing freezing over to deep.

Throw this place on your do not fish list. Emptied my tackle box on empty water.

www.krakenbass.com


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I think it died out from the Phragmites. Place was full of bass & 'gills 'till that stuff invaded.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

They never stocked the pond. All fish were from natural reproduction. Too bad they've all died. I loved fishing that place. It was phenomenel in the late 90's.


----------

